# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  KOMPLOTI BOTËROR i autorit Nikola M. Nikolov

## land

Autori i librit Nikola Marinov Nikolov u lind më 30 qershor të vitit 1920 në qytetin Vidin. Mbaroi kolegjin francez në Sofje. Në vitin 1944 mori pjesë në fazën e parë të luftës si oficer i artilerisë dhe u dekorua me dy dekorata për trimëri. Menjëherë pasi u kthye nga fronti, në vitin 1945, mbi të u ushtrua represion në Dupnicë, Radomir, në drejtorinë e policisë dhe në burgun ushtarak në Sofje. Në vitin 1945 u pranua në Universitetin e Sofjes, në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë dhe pas katër vjet studimi u detyrua ta lëshojë.

     Për shkaqe politike u mbajt në burgun e Vidinit, Vraçanit dhe Plevnës, kaloi edhe nëpër kampin „Bogdanov Dol”, pas kësaj u shpërngul me familjen në Jordan Jovkov, Dobriçko. Prej vitit 1969 u shpërngul me vendqëndrim të përhershëm në SHBA. E mbaroi Universitetin shtetëror Portland (Oregon), specializoi „Shkencat Evroqendrore” dhe „Artin”. I mbaroi me sukses kurset universitare të shkencave politike të profesorit të njohur botëror Frank Munkut.
----------------------------
     Duke trajtuar njërën nga temat më të rrezikshme dhe më delikate për shoqërinë dhe për njeriun, gjithë e më tepër përfitoj bindjen se ekziston një komplot i organizuar mirë dhe synon ta mbajë këtë libër të pabotuar dhe të fshehur prej shikimit e kritikave të lexuesit.

Megjithatë, libri për herë të parë qe botua në vitin 1990 në gjuhën angleze në SHBA dhe vetëm për dy vjet përjetoi tre botime, e ndërkohë u botua edhe për të katërtën herë.

“Komploti botëror” është përkthyer në shumë gjuhë, e tash po përgatitet botimi i tij edhe në Francë, Belgjikë, Kanadë, Rusi, Ukrainë, Turqi dhe në tërë botën arabe. Botimi i parë në gjuhën bullgare, po ashtu, nxiti interes të veçantë. Kështu që u shpërndanë mbi 50 mijë kopie
. 
Sipas anketimeve shoqërore që i bënë shumë gazeta dhe revista, libri më i kërkuar dhe më i lexuar në vitin 1991 ka qenë „Komploti botëror”.

PËRMBAJTJA E LIBRIT

HYRJE  -   Kreu i parë  BANKAT DHE BANKIERËT -  Kreu i dytë LUFTËRAT

Kreu i tretë ADAM VAJSHOPI-  Kreu i katërt  ROTHSHILDËT

Kreu i pestë  REVOLUCIONI FRANCEZ 
                     Therjet e shtatorit 
                      Mbretëria e terrorit
                      Vdekja e mbretit
                      Klubi i jakobinëve
                      Robespieri
                      Mara
                      Dantoni

Kreu i gjashtë  NAPOLEON BONAPARTA

Kreu i shtatë  DINASTIA ROKFELER

Kreu i tetë  REVOLUCIONI BOLSHEVIK

Kreu i nëntë  BILDERBERGËT

Kreu i dhjetë  (CFR) - KËSHILLI PËR LIDHJE ME BOTËN E JASHTME

Kreu i njëmbëdhjetë  KOMISIONI TRILATERAL

Kreu i dymbëdhjetë  SINDROMI I MUNGESËS SË IMUNITETIT TË FITUAR (SIDA)

FJALA PËRFUNDIMTARE

LITERATURA E SHFRYTËZUAR

BIBLIOGRAFIA
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LINKUN E MATERJALIT E GJENI KETU: http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/files/...or13.11.07.htm
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................................

----------


## land

Lehtë është të jetohet në këtë ujdhesë të madhe - tokë, por uji që e rrethon është i rrëmbyeshëm dhe vlon. Autor anonim

- Disa e shikojnë jetën të bukur. Zhorzh Sandi

- Disa të zezë. Balzaku

- Të tjerët e shikojnë ashtu si është në realitet. Autori



     Gjëja më e dashur është lumturia. Çdonjëri gjakon nga ajo dhe e kërkon atë në format e saj të ndryshme. Pasi ajo është gjëja më e shtrenjtë dhe më e kërkuar, atëherë pse ka kaq njerëz të pafatë në rruzullin tokësor?



    Pothuajse të gjithë flasin për paqe dhe sinqerisht e duan atë. Atëherë pse shtetet e luftojnë njëra tjetrën dhe njeriu për njeriun bëhet egërsirë? اfarë fuqie e madhe është ajo e cila na detyron të gjakojmë drejt diçkafit që është në kundërshtim me ne dhe vepron kundër interesave tonë? A thua, vallë, ajo është ndonjë fuqi e padukshme e cila e kontrollon tërë botën? 


     Për çka shërbejnë këto mjete e tmerrësira të padëgjuara e të papara për shkatërrimin masovik të njerëzisë, siç janë gazrat helmues, armët e zjarrta, bombat atomike etj.? A nuk është edhe kjo, vallë, vepër e asaj fuqie të padukshme dhe mirë të maskuar për të cilën edhe vetë Bibla paralajmëron. Çështja se kush qeverisë me botën në të cilën jetojmë më ka interesuar qysh në moshën rinore. Shumë vjet më janë dashur që të arrijë deri te e vërteta. E vërteta është sikur yjet që paraqiten vetëm në natën e patejdukshme. Ajo, sikur të gjitha gjësendet e bukura në botë - nuk ia zbulon dëshirat e veta askujt, përveç atij që i pari do ta ndjejë ndikimin e rrenës.



      Lexova shumë materiale nga autorë të ndryshëm. Hasa në shumë vështirësi përderisa e nxora në dritë të vërtetën nga literatura e grumbulluar. Konstatova se 99 përqind e literaturës ekzistuese kontrollohet dhe shkruhet nga fuqia e fshehtë, shumë mirë e maskuar.



      Pjesa më e madhe e të dhënave historike janë modifikuar dhe nuk i përgjigjen përcaktimit për historinë: të njohurit e vërtetë, të saktë dhe të besueshëm të së kaluarës. اdo komb e shkruan historinë e vet dhe e zbukuron në mënyra të ndryshme, me të vetmin qëllim, që para botës të prezentohet sa më mirë. Burrështeti dhe poeti i madh frëng, Lamartini, në revistën e vet Këshilltari i popullit, prej vitit 1849 bën përpjekje që historia të shkruhet sërish, kësaj radhe, me vetëdije të plotë.



     Qëllimi im është që ta përfshij dhe ta shpjegoj pjesën më të madhe të çështjeve që drejtpërsëdrejti apo tërthorazi përkojnë me njeriun dhe shoqërinë. Kam dëshirë që ti ndihmoj pak më tepër me të dhëna kësaj shoqërie në të cilën jetoj edhe unë, që ajo të mbrohet dhe eventualisht të lirohet nga armiqtë e vet.


     Shumë shpekulohet me fjalët: liri, barazi dhe vëllazëri, të cilat asnjëherë deri më tash nuk janë zbatuar në kuptimin e tyre të vërtetë. Luftëra, luftëra, luftëra prej kur ka filluar bota dhe askush nuk mund ti shpjegojë shkaqet e tyre të vërteta, për këtë arsye shkencëtarët i vënë në grafën çështje të pashpjegueshme. Në të vërtetë edhe ju do të bindeni se luftërat, të cilat nuk janë asgjë më tepër se legalizim i vrasjeve masovike, janë të qëllimta dhe të organizuara prej një grupi special të njerëzve.


     Kapitali i udhëhequr prej familjeve Rothshild dhe Rokfeler qeverisë me botën. Krerët e kurorëzuar, kryetarët dhe udhëheqësit kanë qenë dhe janë shërbëtorë besnikë të tyre. Ata e përbëjnë të ashtuquajturën qeveri botërore (dorën e padukshme). Ajo nuk do të lejojë që të vendoset paqe në botë që është kundër interesave të tyre. اfarë përbërje ka qeveria botërore, çka përfaqëson ajo dhe pse e pengon paqen botërore do të lexoni në krerët vijues të këtij libri.


     Lufta e Parë Botërore familjeve në fjalë iu solli miliarda dollarë, pasuritë e familjes mbretërore, Romanovët, të deponuara në bankat e tyre iu solli 50 miliardë. Kurse menjëherë pas luftës së parë qe planifikuar Lufta e Dytë Botërore. Shumë parashikues të shoqërisë sikur Klemansi dhe Morgentau paralajmëruan për katastrofën e Evropës. Të njëjtat fuqi që e planifikuan Luftën e Dytë Botërore e hartuan edhe planin për Luftën qytetare në SHBA. Sapo filloi lufta qytetare, në vitin 1861, ushtria angleze, frënge, spanjole, belgje dhe austriake tashmë ndodheshin në Meksikë, të dërguara prej fuqive të njëjta, të gatshme që ta shfrytëzojnë këtë luftë.


     Shumica e tyre nuk e kuptonin se çndodh. Por disa prej tyre, më mendjehollët konstatuan se janë bërë sakrificë e një loje më të neveritshme që nuk e mban mend historia deri në këtë kohë. Luftërat dhe konfliktet kanë ekzistuar gjithmonë, qysh nga momenti i krijimit të botës. Por ata kanë qenë diç si ndërprerje e përkohshme e procesit të vazhdueshëm të ekzistimit të njeriut, për bashkim dhe për një jetë më të mirë. 


     Që nga njeriu i parë e deri më sot historia njerëzore është një aventurë e përgjithshme e miliona njerëzve. اështje fundamentale e saj gjithmonë ka qenë çështja e ushqimit: gjuetia, zbutja dhe ruajtja e kafshëve, punimi i tokës, ndërrimi i metaleve dhe më në fund ajo çka bëjmë sot. Moment tjetër me rëndësi në zhvillimin e njeriut është kultivimi i mjeteve për komunikim: gjuha, alfabeti dhe shkrim-leximi. Zhvillohet filozofia, religjioni, poezia, muzika, arti. Fshatrat shndërrohen në qytete. Formohen strukturat shtetërore. Perandoritë i kanë ndihmuar civilizimet e popujve të ndryshëm që të lidhen dhe kështu jeta e pushtuesve, si dhe e të pushtuarve, rrënjësisht ndryshon. 



     Të gjitha rasat - të bardhët, të verdhët dhe të zitë, të gjithë njerëzit, pleq e të ri të cilët jetojnë në forma të ndryshme të qeverisjes i kontribuojnë këtij stadiumi të zhvillimit njerëzor në të cilin gjendemi sot. Prej kohësh e këndej secili shtet dhe civilizim, duke synuar që ti zgjidhë problemet e njeriut, gjithë e më tepër e pasuron jetën e njeriut. Të gjitha këto përfitime të njeriut janë në rrezik të madh gjatë këtyre dy shekujve të fundit, sepse një grup i vogël njerëzish i uzurpon dhe i shfrytëzon vetëm për interesat e vet.


Dashuria ndaj parave është bazë e çdo të keqeje.


     Historia na dëshmon se shtetet dhe kombet mund të nënshtrohen në shumë mënyra. Mënyra më e thjeshtë për nënshtrim është lufta. Megjithatë, kjo mënyrë, duke pasur parasysh shumë gjëra, nuk është për tu respektuar, sepse fituesit i kushton shumë mjete që ta mban dhe ta kontrollon vendin e nënshtruar, jo vetëm ekonomikisht, por edhe politikisht, kurse të nënshtruarit përherë janë armiqë.


     Mënyra tjetër për nënshtrim është religjioni, kur njerëzit janë të bindur se duhet ti japin kishës një pjesë nga të ardhurat e tyre si nënshtrim Zotit. Mënyra e tretë, ajo thelbësore, është robërimi ekonomik i cili arrihet përmes shtypjes psikologjike, ekonomike, sakatimit intelektual dhe shumë mjeteve tjera që duken jo të dëmshme. Kjo është mënyra më e mirë dhe në shikim të parë, më padhembje. Të gjitha shtetet dhe popujt janë të nënshtruar ekonomikisht dhe paguajnë tatime, pa e kuptuar dhe pa parë ndonjë fuqi të dukshme, ashtu që i sakrifikuari edhe nuk ndjen se është i robëruar. Ata i paguajnë tatimet dhe taksat plotësisht në mënyrë ligjore dhe me dëshirë e vetëdije se ajo është për të mirën e tyre si dhe për mirëqenien e të afërmve të tyre.



      Robëruesit e tyre bëhen bëmirës dhe patronë të tyre. Të nënshtruarit nuk shohin kurrfarë fuqie okupuese që bën shtypje mbi to. Kanë të drejtë të rrëfehen lirisht, si dhe ti zgjedhin qeveritarët e tyre pa e kuptuar se shoqëria e tyre shfrytëzohet për ta hudhur pasurinë e tyre në një mënyrë ligjore mbi robëruesin e tyre.


     Të gjithë emrat e njerëzve dhe organizatave janë të vërtetë. Gjatë tërë kohës derisa isha duke tubuar materiale për këtë vepër e kërkoja vetëm të vërtetën, në çdo kohë dhe deri në fund. E tërë bota vuan nga ajo që e vërteta fshihet. Pasojat - fizike, psikike, financiare dhe shumë të tjera - janë katastrofale për shoqërinë njerëzore. Qytetërimi i sotshëm është në gjendje kritike - e vërteta fshihet prej njerëzve. Krizat nuk paraqiten plotësisht si rrjedhojë natyrore. Ata nxiten. Diçka apo ndonjë fuqi i provokon dhe i përmban. Pasi që flasim për të vërtetën, duhet të pranojmë se shumica e njerëzve gjatë jetës së tyre e shkelin e nuk e njohin.


     Në botë ekzistojnë shumë ideologji kontradiktore dhe religjione të ndryshme pa ndonjë kuptim dhe qëllim. Për njeriun e rëndomtë pothuajse është e pamundshme të kuptojë, të konceptojë dhe të vlerësojë se cila prej atyre ideologjive është në interes të njeriut, e cila - jo. Një fjalë e urtë thotë: Pasi që ari dhe e vërteta nuk gjenden lehtë, andaj edhe janë të shtrenjtë.


     Ngjarjet botërore dëshmojnë me siguri se për politikanët dhe qeveritarët nuk kërkohet moral i lartë. Dinjiteti dhe vetrespekti nuk ekzistojnë më.  Qëllimi i përpjekjeve të mia shumëvjeçare nuk është vetëm për ta ndriçuar njeriun e rëndomtë të ndershëm, por të japë edhe një pasqyrë të qartë për ata që i mbajnë frerët dhe ata që qeverisin me botën. Gjithë e më tepër po dalin në shesh mahinacionet e tyre të pandershme. Hulumtova shumë materiale, u përpoqa ta kuptoj pjesën më të madhe prej ideologjive e religjioneve të ndryshme, të predikuara nga individë të ndryshëm. E studiova jetën private dhe karakteret e shumë personaliteteve të njohura të cilët i vulosën emrat e tyre në histori për të mirë ose për të keq. Përveç të dhënave historike që do tua prezentoj, në disa vende do ta paraqes edhe qëndrimin tim në lidhje me ngjarjet e prezentuara.


     Dihet se politikanët të cilët merren me çështjet botërore janë shumë të zënë dhe nuk janë në gjendje si unë që të ndajnë pesë-gjashtë vjet nga jeta e tyre dhe ta studiojnë botën, tokën, njeriun, ideologjitë, ngritjen e njerëzve të mëdhenj dhe rënien e tyre, si dhe llojet e ndryshme të doktrinave për të cilat njerëzia paguan tatim të shtrenjtë. Jam munduar që ta përmbledh atë më të rëndësishmen nga e cila cecili mund të fitojë, vetëm për disa ditë, një pasqyrë të qartë për fuqitë që kanë vepruar gjatë shekujve, e që veprojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite. Në prani të mjeteve ekzistuese për shkatërrim, njerëzit e tërë botës, pa marrë parasysh ngjyrën dhe racën e tyre, duhet të bashkohen plotësisht me nder që ta shpëtojnë qenien e tyre e cila është vënë në rrezik edhe ate jo prej shumicës, por prej një grupi të vogël njerëzish me mjaft ambicie personale. Paratë kanë vetëm vlerë ndërrimi në jetën e njeriut e assesi nuk duhet të shfrytëzohen si fuqi për të qeverisur me botën. 



     Unë jam i bindur thellë se të dy fuqitë dominuese në botë, SHBA-të dhe Bashkimi Sovjetik e kuptojnë se zgjidhje e vetme e drejtë është që ata të kenë marrëdhënie të mira dhe me sinqeritet të plotë e duan atë. Udhëheqësit e atyre vendeve po ashtu mendojnë për një marrëveshje të tillë që do të imponojë çarmatimin e përgjithshëm. Atëherë çështë ajo që krijon mosbesim ndërmjet këtyre dy superfuqive? Përgjigjja është e qartë: ajo është një fuqi e tretë e padukshme dhe e gjithfuqishme e cila i boton paratë në botë dhe shkakton mosbesim botëror. Megakapitalistët qëndrojnë pas kësaj dhe unë iu drejtohem atyre.


     Në vitin 1878 zotëri Emil Zola pati guxim që haptazi ta akuzojë gjeneralin e plotëfuqishëm Esterhazin dhe suitën e tij të korruptuar. E tronditi tërë Francën dhe jo vetëm që e shpëtoi nderin e kapetan Drajfusit, por e pastroi edhe qeverinë franceze prej elementit të korruptuar. Aspak nuk mendoj që të krahasohem me shkrimtarin dhe humanistin e madh, Zolën, nuk mendoj se edhe unë - njeri i rëndomtë - kam të drejtë që ta akuzoj tërë këtë lojë të fshehtë të megabankave dhe të kapitalit.


     Në vitin 1880 Dizraeli pohon se shoqëria njerëzore kontrollohet nga organizata të fshehta, qëllimi kryesor i të cilave është që të hudhin çfarëdo qeveri kushtetutare, që ta marrin tokën nga pronarët e tyre, ti zhdukin të varfërit dhe klasën e mesme, si dhe religjionet. Revolucionet nuk janë kryengritje ose rebelim i të varfërit, por komplot konspirativ i të pasurit me seli në Njujork; një superfuqi kapitaliste e cila në emër të të varfërit dhe të atyre që u bëhet e padrejtë e sundon botën. Ajo dominon dhe i drejton si socializmin ashtu edhe komunizmin në botë. Kështu që, për shebull, çdo vendim të cilin e sillte Partia Komuniste Amerikane është dashur patjetër të vërtetohet prej një personaliteti me emrin Artur Goldshmith. Ai nuk ishte vetëm një amerikan i pasur, por edhe anëtar i Partisë Komuniste. Po qe se ai i vërtetonte vendimet e marra nga Partia Komuniste Amerikane, atëherë ata pranoheshin nga Moska dhe e kundërta, po qe se ai nuk i vërtetonte edhe prej Moske nuk iu jepej pëlqim.


     Po qe se njerëzit e dijnë se çka fshihet pas gjithë kësaj ata do të vetëdijësohen dhe do të kërkojnë llogari prej zotërinjve të cilët bëjnë çmos në emër të njeriut dhe për njeriun. I zgjodha revolucionin francez të vitit 1789 dhe atë të Bashkimit Sovjetik të vitit 1919, sepse këta janë shprehësit më të qartë të kësaj lëvizjeje tinzake - objekt kryesor të këtij libri. Këta dy revolucione shumë qartë i tregojnë fajtorët kryesorë për të gjitha mosukseset njerëzore në botë, siç janë inflacionet, depresionet financiare, kryengritjet, revolucionet dhe luftërat.



KËTË LIBËR IA KUSHTOJ: 
Familjes sime e cila moralisht i dha përkrahje 
persekutimit tim. 
Atdheut tim fatkeq si dhe të gjithë 
të shtypurve në botë. 
SHBA-ve, që ma dhanë lirinë. 
Amerikanëve të cilët më pranuan si të vetin të barabartë.

----------


## land

A e dini se çka nuk mundet asnjëherë të kënaqet? 
-Syri i pangopur - të gjitha bankat botërore nuk mund t’i plotësojnë dëshirat e tij. (Fjalë e urtë persiane)

Sistemi bankar e ka nismën e tij në Babilon para rreth 3 mijë vjetësh. Shkaktar për zbulimin e tij është ari. Pasi që ata të cilët kanë poseduar ari nuk kanë mund ta bajnë me vete metalin e rëndë, e kanë lënë nën kujdesjen e ndonjë miku te i cili kanë pasur besim. Ndërsa ai u ka dhënë një copë pergament ose lëkurë me nënshkrimin ose vulën e tij. Më vonë, çdonjëri që ia ka sjellë atë vërtetim ruajtësit ka mund ta marrë arin. Gjatë kohës ky sistem bëhet i njohur. Njerëzit specialë e gjithë më profesionalë bëhen ruajtës të arit dhe ata fillojnë t’i ruajnë arkat e shumë njerëzve të pasur. Në participimet e tyre tregtare, pronarët e arit më vonë fillojnë që ata vërtetime t’i ndërrojnë në mes veti, kështu që nuk ishte patjetër që ari të merrej prej ruajtësit. Bëheshin vetëm ndërrime të pronarëve. Në këtë mënyrë te ruajtësi grumbullohej ari dhe gjërat e çmueshme. Edhe pse ky metal i shtrenjtë nuk ishte i tyre, ruajtësit fillojnë t’ua japin hua tregtarëve tjerë, të cilët iu paguanin një përqindje për shfrytëzimin e tij. Më vonë këta ruajtës të arit dhe të gjërave të çmueshme bëhen të njohur me emrin fajdexhinj.

 Në shekullin e mesëm fajdeja u ndalua. Pak më vonë, në kohën e marshimeve kryqtare shumë u rrit tregtia në Evropë, gjë që krijoi kushte për formimin e bankës së parë ndërkombëtare. Aty kah gjysma e shekullit të XV Kosimo de Mediqi e themeloi një bankë ndërkombëtare me seli në Firencë. Kjo ndoshta është banka e parë më e përkryer në atë kohë me përfaqësitë e saj në qytetet e tjera italiane, si dhe në Avinjon dhe Londër. Në filialën romake banka i ruante llogaritë dhe avoaret e papës. Fajdeja që e fitonte banka ishte 10 përqind. 

Në shekullin XVI importohen prej Amerikës Jugore në Spanjë sasi të mëdha të arit, gjë që jep idenë dhe mundësinë për kreditim. Gjatë këtij shekulli themelohen edhe bankat e para moderne, prej të cilave disa ekzistojnë edhe sot e kësaj dite: Banko di Santo Spirito në Romë, Monte de Peata në Napoli dhe Banko di Palermo në Sicili.

 Këta banka e kanë finansuar tregtinë ndërkombëtare, grumbullojnë fitime të mëdha prej fajdeve dhe më shumë prej dallimit të valutës. Faza më e rëndësishme në zhvillimin e bankave paraqitet në momentin kur ata fillojnë të shërbehen me paratë e huaja dhe kur fillojnë t’i shfrytëzojnë deponimet dhe kursimet e njerëzve. Ata iu paguajnë deponuesve njëfarë dhurate minimale, kurse paratë e tyre ua japin njerëzve të tjerë, organizatave dhe shteteve me kamata shumë më të mëdha. Shfrytëzohen mashtrime të ndryshme që përkojnë me emrat e bankave. Disa prej tyre janë quajtur „Banka nacionale” për të qenë më bindëse dhe më stabile. Banka e parë e këtij lloji në vitin 1674 e mori emrin Banka nacionale suedeze. Pas saj vijon Banka nacionale angleze në vitin 1694, kur një grup tregtarësh bënë marrëveshje që t’ia japin 1.200 milionë funta hua mbretit Vilhelm III me 8 përqind kamatë. Përveç kësaj ata fitojnë edhe të drejtën e monopolit për të botuar banknota dhe të pranojnë depozit. 

Kah mesi i shekullit XVII Rothshildi sjell një sistem shumë më modern dhe më të përkryer bankar. Ai i dërgon pesë djemtë e tij në kryeqytetet financiare të Evropës: në Paris, Vjenë, Napol, Frankfurt dhe Londër.
Njëri ndër faktorët më të rëndësishëm për suksesin e Rothshildit është informimi i tij i gjerë i jashtëzakonshëm politik dhe ekonomik. Ai i pari informohet për fitoren te Vaterloja, gjë që i mundëson që nëpërmjet manipulimeve të mundshme tregtare të grumbullojë pasuri të mëdha. Djemtë e tij bëhen bankierë privatë të kalibrit ndërkombëtar, financojnë hekurudha, shoqëri për sigurime dhe projekte ndërkombëtare. Në atë kohë Rothshildët tashmë bëhen të zotët dhe mësuesit e kapitalizmit ndërkombëtar. 

“Paratë janë Zot të kohës sonë”, thotë filozofi Hajne, „kurse Rothshildi dhe djemtë e tij janë profetët e tij”. Shumë shtete dhe qeveri evropiane kanë qenë të mvarur prej bankave të Rothshildit, posaçërisht anglezët. Në vitin 1847 Rothshildët i japin para hua Irlandës për shkak të urisë së madhe që e kishte përfshirë atë; e financojnë luftën e Krimesë dhe i japin mjete Anglisë që ta blejë gjysmën e Kanalit të Suezit prej Egjiptit në vitin 1876. 
Kreditanshtallt Banka në Vjenë e udhëhequr nga Solomon Rothshildi bëhet banka kryesore depozitore e Austro-Hungarisë. Banka britanike e Rothshildit i financon minierat e arit në Amerikën Jugore.

Prej mbarimit të luftërave të Napoleonit, në vitin 1815 e deri në fillim të shekullit XX, Londra ka qenë qendër botërore financiare dhe qyteti më i pasur. Nga e tërë bota arrinin pasuri dhe para në Londër, sepse konsiderohej se ai është vendi më i sigurtë dhe më i dobishëm për t’i deponuar paratë, si dhe për të marrë hua. Në atë kohë depoziti në bankat e Londrës ishte 120 milionë funta, përkundër atij në Nju-Jork i cili ishte 40 milionë funta, në Paris 13 milionë dhe në Gjermani 8 milionë.

Në atë kohë bankierët në Londër gëzonin respekt më të lartë. Zakonisht krediti dhe besimi dorëzoheshin sipas trashëgimisë prej babës në djalin. Ndër bankierët dhe tregtarët që u vendosën në Londër ishin edhe dy djemtë e tregtarit të njohur gjerman me rrobe Johan Beringut. Djali i tij, Francisi, u bë i famshëm si një ndër bankierët më të mëdhenj në kohën e tij. Pas vdekjes, në vitin 1910, ai la pas veti një pasuri prej rreth shtatë milionë funta. Familja Beringovët, njësoj sikur Rothshildët, ka pasur të drejtë të hyjë në qeverinë britanike, të cilën e kanë financuar. Përderisa Rothshildët u orientuan nga Evropa, Beringovët u drejtuan nga bota e re - Amerika. Ata e financuan bankën e Njujorkut në vitin 1823, shtetin e Luizianës dhe shumë të tjerë, i ndihmuan hekurudhat amerikane dhe u bënë kreditorët më të mëdhenj amerikanë. 
Rreth vitit 1880 të ardhurat e Beringovëve kanë qenë më të vogla se të Rothshildëve, por besimi i njerëzve ndaj firmës ka qenë më i madh. Beringovët i japin shumë hua Argjentinës e cila kah viti 1880 shumë shpejt lulëzoi ekonomikisht dhe tërhoqi shumë emigrantë dhe kapital nga Evropa. Megjithatë, kah viti 1890 qeveria e korruptuar argjentinase e sjell vendin në një gjendje të mjerueshme. Deponuesit dhe kursimtarët e humbën besimin e tyre. Filloi katastrofa financiare dhe Beringovët bankrotuan. Kjo krizë la gjurmë në tërë botën, por më shumë humbën investitorët e Londrës. 
Kahmoti ari ka filluar të luajë rolin e dorës së parë në jetën ekonomike të shteteve. Baza e artë e parave ka vlerë shumë të madhe. Vlera e metalit të verdhë është caktuar nga tregu i lirë, do të thotë nga parimi i kërkesës dhe ofertës. Tash, megjithatë, gjendja krejtësisht ka ndryshuar. Vlera e arit nuk caktohet më nga tregu i lirë, por nga pesë tregtarët më të mëdhenj botëror me ari. Dy herë në ditë në Londër, në kabinetin e „Rothshildit dhe dijve të tij” tubohen ata pesë magnatë dhe e caktojnë çmimin e arit me të cilin atë ditë ai do të shitet dhe do të blehet.


Pasi që ari ka qenë dhe gjendet në sasi shumë të kufizuara, në arka pothuajse është e pamundshme të bëhen keqpërdorime me të. E gjithë ajo që paramendoi njeriu mund të jetë shumë e çmueshme dhe e dobishme, po qe se shfrytëzohet drejtë, por mund të bëhet edhe përbindësh. Shumë magacionerë të pandershëm, bile edhe sundimtarë, kanë menduar se si ta shfrytëzojnë atë. Një rast klasik në lidhje me këtë ka ndodhur midis viteve 1716 dhe 1722 në Francë. Kjo është nisma e të gjitha manipulimeve financiare që ekzistojnë dhe shfrytëzohen deri më sot.


Pas vdekjes së „Mbretit diell” Luj XIV në vitin 1715, Franca u gjet para bankrotimit të tërësishëm. Ky mbret i Francës për dallim nga të tjerët nuk synoi të arrijë famë me anë të luftërave. Ai ka pasur për qëllim që të mbahet mend sundimi i tij me madhështi dhe shkëlqim, të shquhet si udhëheqës i klasicizmit francez. Ai me të vërtetë arriti ta bëjë një gjë të tillë duke e ngritur jashtëzakonisht shumë prestigjin e Francës në çdo aspekt jo vetëm si fuqi politike, por edhe si një ndër kombet më të kulturuara. Megjithatë, ai të gjithë këtë e arriti me shkatërrimin ekonomik dhe financiar. Pas tij Franca mbeti borxh 3 miliardë funta (përafërsisht aq franka të sotshme). 
Një irlandez i gjykuar për vrasje arrinë të strehohet në Francë dhe ta bindë qeverinë franceze se është në gjendje ta shpëtojë ekonominë e saj. Në atë kohë bankat private e kontrollonin furnizimin e vendit me para në të cilat ishin të deponuara sasi të nevojshme të arit. 

 Ari ka qenë i kufizuar dhe nuk ka pasur mundësi të lëshohen më shumë para se sa kanë pasur mbulesë ari. Irlandezi i cili quhej Zhan Lou fiton të drejtë ekskluzive me dekret mbretëror që ta furnizojë shtetin me para. Ai lëshoi në qarkullim më shumë para se sa kishin mbulesë të vërtetë ari dhe në këtë mënyrë për një kohë të shkurtër i lau borxhet e shtetit. Të gjithë e lavdonin si gjeni të ekonomisë pa e pasur të qartë se çka do të ndodh më vonë. Teprica e parave që i lëshoi ai në qarkullim e zvogëloi si tërësi vlerën e vërtetë të parave. Sundimtarët, si dhe Zhan Lou, shashtisen dhe e rritin mjaft dallimin e parave, gjë që shkakton rritjen e çmimeve të mallrave, të shërbimeve dhe të gjërave tjera në përgjithësi. Si rrjedhojë e saj paraqitet inflacioni dhe kriza ekonomike. Zhan Lou ikë nga Franca, kurse shteti e ndalë lëshimin e rrejshëm të parave në qarkullim.


Mënyra tjetër nga e cila janë dëmtuar njerëzit janë edhe monedhat e arta dhe të argjendta. Përderisa metalet e çmueshme janë deponuar në monedha të vlerës së njëjtë, njerëzit nuk janë dëmtuar. Mirëpo, bankat private dhe ato që kanë pasur dhe kanë monopol mbi paratë fillojnë që arit t’i shtojnë përzierje të ndryshme si bakër dhe metale tjera të padobishme, gjë që e zvoglon vlerën e vërtetë të parave dhe në këtë mënyrë bankat pasurohen pa masë në llogari të njerëzve.


Perandoria e hershme romake e ka praktikuar sistemin e njëjtë. Monedhat e tyre të para kanë përmbajtur 60 përqind argjend të pastër, pas kësaj gjatë 60 vjetëve të ardhshëm në shenjat e monedhave të tyre ka vetëm mbeturina të argjendit. Ata hyjnë në qarkullim dhe i zëvendësojnë paratë. 
Mënyra tjetër e inflacionit shkaktohet atëherë kur shteti i mbledh të gjitha monedhat e arta dhe të argjendta dhe i ndërron me monedha të ndonjë metali më të lirë, siç është bakri, alumini, etj. I tillë është rasti në SHBA në kohën e administratës së Lindon Xhonsonit. Njësoj është edhe me banknotat të cilat, ashtu sikur edhe monedhat, nuk kanë kurrfarë mbështetje ari. 
Shtetet e Bashkuara kanë pasur mbështetje ari të parave deri në prill të vitit 1933, kur kryetari Ruzvelt jep urdhër që të gjithë amerikanët ta dorëzojnë arin e vet dhe monedhat e arta të Rezervës federale, e cila i paguan me banknota të letrës. Ligji për mosdorëzimin e arit në banka ka paraparë 10 mijë dollarë dënim dhe 10 vjet burgim.
Pasi që pjesa më e madhe e arit u tubua, në të njëjtin vit kryetari Ruzvelt bën devalvimin e dollarit duke thënë se shteti duhet ta blejë arin e njëjtë prej Rezervës shtetërore me çmime më të larta. Kjo do të thotë se banknotat të cilat njrëzit sapo i morën tashmë u ra vlera përreth 30 përqind, kurse „Rezerva federale” me ndihmën e kryetarit vetëm për pesë muaj fiton sasi të mëdha të pasurisë. Njësoj veprohet edhe me argjendin. Ruzvelti e dyfishoi vlerën e tij dhe ndihmësi i tij Bernard Baruhi, i cili kontrollonte një të tretën e furnizimit botëror me argjend, e shfrytëzoi mirë këtë shërbim të kryetarit. Motiv i kësaj ka qenë që të ndihmohen minierat e argjendit në Amerikë.

Kryetari i komitetit bankar, Luis Mak Fadeni, në kongres e akuzoi oficialisht marrjen e arit si një aksion i përgatitur në mënyrë speciale në favor të bankave ndërkombëtare. Pasi që kongresmeni ka qenë mjaft autoritativ dhe me ndikim për ta asgjësuar këtë veprim, pas dy orvatjeve të pasuksesshme për ta vrarë, ditën e debatimit në Kongres ai në foltore bie dhe vdes, paramendohet - prej helmimit.


Nuk është e preferueshme që të investohet në ari, sepse shteti gjithmonë mund ta marrë atë në mënyrë të plotë ligjore. Në SHBA, si dhe në shumë shtete tjera, ekzistojnë ligje të cilët i japin të drejtë shtetit që në rast nevoje ta mbledhë arin prej qytetarëve.

Shteti po ashtu ka fuqi që të shkaktojë hiperinflacion, duke lëshuar në qarkullim në mënyrë të jashtëzakonshme një numër të madh të parave të letrës. Rast i këtillë ka ndodhur në Gjermani pas Luftës së Parë Botërore. Gjermania duke shtypur sasi të mëdha të banknotave e asgjësoi vlerën e markës. Shkak kryesor i kësaj kanë qenë riparimet e imponuara nga kontrata e Versajit - 269 miliardë marka është dashur të paguhen për katërdhjetë e dyvjeç pagesa.

Në vitin 1923 Rajhbanka lëshoi në qarkullim 93 kvintilionë marka të letrës. Kjo shkaktoi rritjen astronomike të çmimeve të tregut: një vezë arrinë çmimin 80 miliardë marka, kurse një kilogram patate - 100 miliardë marka. 
Ky inflacion i tmerrshëm e solli edhe Hitlerin në pushtet. Populli, i cili kishte rënë në një gjendje shumë të vështirë, kërkonte rrugëdalje. Hitleri, njëri ndër kandidatët e mundshëm për pushtet, premtoi se menjëherë do ta ndalë inflacionin dhe se do t’i përmbush reparimet e imponuara nga kontrata e Versajit. 

Hiperinflacioni në Gjermani pothuajse e zhduku klasën e mesme e cila paraqitte shumicën e popullatës. Pikërisht ajo e përkrahu ardhjen e Hitlerit në pushtet më shumë për shkak të premtimeve të tij. Në fillim të shekullit tonë një punëtor amerikan paguan shumë më pak tatime dhe jeton pothuajse pa borxhe. Momentalisht tatimet dhe borxhet e tij janë pothuajse tre të katërtat e të ardhurave të tij. Kur është fjala për amerikanët dhe për njerëzit e vendeve perëndimore, fantazia është e madhe. Kështu ka qenë edhe jeta ime, kështu është edhe e shumicës së njerëzve që jetojnë në vendet lindore. Megjithatë, realiteti është ndryshe, edhe atë shumë më i dhembshëm. Secili lufton që të zë orë plotësuese pas orarit të punës. Fëmijët ende pa arritur moshën e pjekurisë punojnë si shpërndarës të gazetave ose nëpër farma bujqësore. Nxënësit dhe studentët punojnë dhe përmbahen vetë. Nuk kam takuar ndonjë amerikan i cili nuk ka marrë borxh qoftë për automobil, për shtëpi ose për kartëkreditore. E gjithë kjo është borxh i sistemit ekzistues kreditor me para. Në të vërtetë çka paraqet ky sistem?

Paratë i bën njeriu. Prej asgjëje bëhet diçka. Një copë letër pothuajse pa kurrfarë vlere shtypet me numra të ndryshëm. Kjo na jep mundësi të blejmë automobil, bile edhe shtëpi mvarësisht prej madhësisë së numrave të shtypur. Ata të cilët i prodhojnë paratë në fakt fitojmë shumë më shumë në krahasim me amerikanin e rëndomtë, fitimi mesatar ose të ardhurat neto të të cilit arrinë rreth 5 përqind, përderisa fitimi i prodhuesve të parave është i pakufizuar. Vlera prodhuese e një banknote (letra dhe shtypja) prej një dollari ose prej 10 mijë dollarësh nuk është më tepër se 1-2 centë. 
Sistemi i parave jo që është shumë i domosdoshëm, por edhe i pazëvendësueshëm për një shoqëri njerëzore që të jetojë pa të.

اfarëdo industrie qoftë do të ishte e pamundshme që të zhvillohet pa para. Ekonomitë bujqësore, familjet ose individët e veçanë do të jetonon rreptësisht të kufizuar, do të prodhonin pasuri vetëm për vete. Askush nuk do të prodhonte më tepër, sepse nuk do të kishte çka t’i bënte. Nuk do të mund të mendohej funksionimi i çfarëdo administrate qoftë. Pa sistem të parave do të duhej të kthehemi mijëra vjet mbrapa dhe të jetojmë ashtu siç kanë jetuar fiset më parë. Paratë janë potencial i shoqërisë së civilizuar. Po qe se paratë eleminohen ose zvogëlohet qarkullimi i tyre, rezultatet do të jenë katastrofale. Fitohet depresion. Një depresion i tillë ka qenë krijuar artificialisht në Shtetet e Bashkuara në vitin 1930 prej bankierëve. Në atë kohë në SHBA asgjë nuk iu ka munguar. Industria ka qenë në një nivel shumë të lartë, ka pasur farma frytdhënëse, sistem të mrekullueshëm hekurudhor, ka ekzistuar sistemi më i mirë komunikativ në botë, i cili ka shfrytëzuar telefonin, teleprinterin, radion dhe sistemin postal shtetëror i cili funksiononte shumë mirë i paprekur prej shkatërrimeve luftarake.

E vetmja gjë që iu mungonte SHBA-ve në vitin 1930 ka qenë furnizimi i rregullt dhe i mjaftueshëm me para që ishin të domosdoshme për ndërrim dhe tregti. Pasi që bankat i tubojnë të gjitha paratë dhe nuk i lëshojnë në qarkullim, e gjithë tregtia bllokohet. Fubrikat nuk janë në gjendje t’i shesin prodhimet, sepse konsumatorët nuk kanë kurrfarë parash. Punëtorët lirohen nga puna, kështu që paraqitet papunësia më e madhe që mbajnë mend Shtetet e Bashkuara. Përgjigjja dhe arsyetimi i bankierëve ishte: „Kohërat janë të vështira dhe nuk ka para”.Mbasi njerëzit nuk e kuptojnë këtë sistem eksploatimi, ata lejojnë të grabiten egërsisht. Bankat bënë ekspropriacionin e mijëra tokave të farmerëve, për shkak se ata nuk qenë në gjendje t’i paguajnë këstet e mara hua. Shumë njerëz i humbën të gjithë mallërat dhe kursimet. 
Të njëjtat banka të cilat vetë i shtypnin paratë, e pohonin se nuk ka para, pas vetëm disa vitesh lëshuan në qarkullim miliarda dollarë dhe e përgatitën Luftën e Dytë Botërore.

Vetëm për disa vjet SHBA-të kalojnë prej njërit ekstremitet në tjetrin, prej papunësisë dhe bllokimit të tërësishëm - në kapacitet të plotë të prodhimtarisë luftarake. Përderisa farmat nuk kanë mundur të prodhojnë ushqim për popullatën, fabrikat kanë filluar të prodhojnë në sasi të mëdha uniforma dhe rezerva luftarake. Lëshuarja e papritur e parave në qarkullim rrënjësisht e ndryshon jetën. Farmerët fillojnë t’i shesin prodhimet e tyre, fabrikat e organizojnë punën e tyre me ndërrime, sërish fillojnë të punojnë minierat. Depresioni merr fund. E vërteta del në shesh - mungesa e parave që e shkaktuan bankat e shkaktoi depresionin.

Ky dhe shumë shembuj tjerë dëshmojnë se paratë duhet të prodhohen dhe të kontrollohen vetëm nga shteti i cili i mbron interesat e banorëve të vet. 
Në SHBA rasti është krejtësisht i kundërt. Paratë prodhohen dhe kontrollohen prej Rezervës federale e cila nuk është asgjë tjetër, por vetëm një organizatë private.

----------


## Darius

Mesa shoh ke librin ne pdf dhe po e poston ketu ne forum. Gje e mire dhe e mirepritur. Kam nje problem te vogel. Ne rast se nuk eshte libri (botim i nje shtypshkronje ne Tetove) por thjesht pjese shkrimesh atehere me duhet te te kujtoj qe nese jane te kopjuara nga ndonje forum tjeter, duhet vendosur burimi se nga jane marre. Per materiale te tilla forumi yne i nenshtrohet rregullave nderkombetare te autoresise. Askujt nuk do i pelqente ti 'rrembehej' mundi i perkthimit dhe me e pakta qe duhet bere eshte paraqitja e emrit te perkthyesit. Pergatis vete materiale te tilla (papermendur pothuajse 2 librat e plote qe kam perkthyer enkas per forumin) dhe sdo me vinte aspak mire nese puna ime plagiarizohej nga te tjeret.

----------


## land

Në luftë, cilido qoftë prej shteteve ta quajë veten fitues, të tillë nuk ka sepse të gjithë humbin. Nevil Çemberleni


Në periudha të caktuara të historisë njerëzore luftërat kanë qenë shumë të shpeshta dhe më të gjata se sa në disa periudha tjera. Disa shtete kanë qenë vazhdimisht në luftë, kurse disa asnjëherë nuk kanë luftuar. Disa prej tyre kanë luftuar më tepër se të tjerët. Kjo do të thotë se shkaqet e luftës duhet të kërkohen në shoqëri, e jo në individin - njeriun, sepse lufta nuk është karakteristikë e natyrës së tij. Përkundër kësaj njeriu është ai i cili i përgatitë luftërat dhe i fillon në çastin e volitshëm.


Në kohën tonë lufta konsiderohet si diç e paevitueshme, e paracaktuar, ashtu edhe siç është. Pse duhet të mendohet kështu? Të dy superfuqitë botërore - BRSS dhe SHBA - asnjëherë nuk kanë luftuar në mes veti. Rusia tregon miqësi ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara gjatë Luftës qytetare si dhe në vitin 1945 kundër armikut të tyre të përbashkët. Dallimet ideologjike midis dy sistemeve nuk janë ato që krijojnë gjendje të acaruar politike. Këta dy popuj nuk kanë se çtë ndajnë përveç diturisë, kulturës dhe përparimit për një prosperitet dhe jetë më të mirë. Mosbesimi krijohet artificialisht prej ndonjë pale të interesuar. 


Luftërat kanë filluar me armë të thjeshta dhe kanë arritur deri te bomba atomike. Një fjalë e urtë indiane thotë: Peshku i madh e han të voglin. Momentalisht të dy peshkujt janë të mëdhenj, me fuqi të barabarta. Asnjëri nuk mund ta han tjetrin. Mirëpo, do të ndodh diç e jashtëzakonshme: peshku i vogël ti han të dy të mëdhenjtë. اdo gjë shkon në këtë drejtim po qe se së shpejti nuk ndërmerret diçka. Njerëzia ka harxhuar ngjyrë sa lumenjtë, e letër sa malet, në dëshirën e flaktë për paqe. Historia tregon se më shumë luftëra ka bërë Rusia. Gjatë shtatë shekujve të fundit Rusia 75 përqind të asaj kohe e ka kaluar në luftëra: Në të njëjtën periudhë Anglia dhe Franca kanë kaluar 50 përqind. Gjatë periudhës 3360 vjetëshe të historisë njerëzore ka pasur vetëm 227 vjet paqe.


Që nga viti 1500 para erës sonë e deri në vitin 1860 janë nënshkruar 8 mijë kontrata paqe të cilat mesatarisht nuk kanë zgjatur më tepër se dy vjet. Sipas një statistike tjetër për 6 mijë vjet historia njerëzore ka pasur 14.531 luftë, gjë që paraqet 2,6 luftëra në vit. Janë dhënë më tepër se 600 milionë viktima nëpër fushëbeteja. Vetëm në shekullin XX numri i viktimave të ushtarëve dhe civilëve është: prej vitit 1914-1918 - 10 milionë, prej vitit 1939-1945 - 50 milonë, prej vitit 1945 e deri më sot - 16 milionë. (Të dhënat janë marrë nga libri i Zhan Eliotit Shek. XX Libri i mortalitetit). Vlerësohet se 10 përqind e mortalitetit të përgjithshëm në qytetërimin modern janë debitorë të luftërave. 
Lufta në kuptimin e thjeshtë të fjalës nënkupton konfliktin ndërmjet grupacioneve politike të armiqësuara gjatë një periudhe më të gjatë kohore. 
Në aspektin psikologjik është argumentuar se natyra njerëzore nuk mund ti bën luftërat të domosdoshme. Edukimi në fëmijëri dhe disciplina sociale kanë zhvilluar një synim agresiv te shumica e njerëzve që është bastardhuar në urrejtje politike.


Pasojat politike të luftës kanë pasur domethënie të madhe në histori. Lufta ka qenë instrumenti kryesor për krijimin e shteteve dhe perandorive dhe në të njejtën kohë ka shërbyer për ti zhdukë shtetet dhe perandoritë. Në kuptimin më të gjerë të fjalës luftërat i kanë kontribuar zhvillimit të civilizimit të cilin më vonë e kanë shkatërruar dhe zhdukur. Zakonisht luftërat e mëdha i ka ndjekur shkelja flagrante e ligjit me maltretime të ndryshme brutale, me transferime të vendbanimeve të tëra prej një vendi në tjetrin dhe me internime shumë të ashpra.


Të gjitha luftërat e mëdha i kanë ndjekur lëvizjet e fuqishme paqesore. Është dëshmuar se luftërat kanë lënë pasoja katastrofale për sa i përket qenies njerëzore në të gjitha aspektet: në aspektin politik, ekonomik, social dhe kulturor. Janë bërë shumë orvatje që luftërat të kontrollohen. Ende pa mbaruar Lufta e parë botërore tashmë ishin krijuar organizata paqedashëse. Njëra ndër më të njohurat ishte Liga për vënien e paqes. Gjatë periudhës midis luftës së Parë dhe të Dytë botërore debatet për kontrollimin e luftërave jo vetëm që vazhdojnë, por bëhen edhe më intenzive me fillimin e Luftës së Dytë dhe me krijimin e OKB. Edhe përkundër orvatjeve të mëdha të atyre që kanë qëllim të ndershëm, nuk arriti të vëhet kurrfarë kontrolli mbi luftërat dhe as që do të mund të bëhet një gjë e tillë. Ata të cilët i fillojnë luftërat janë po ato të njëjtët që lidhin paqe. Politikanët dhe burrështetasit janë vetëm pionët e tyre. Bile edhe njerëzit më të informuar në botë e lënë pas dore faktin se momentalisht një organizatë e fshehur dhe e vogël kapitaliste disponon me pasuritë e tërë botës, me vulën botërore, e kontrollon ekonomikisht dhe politikisht pjesën më të madhe të shteteve ekzistuese. 
Luftërat janë korrje kapitaliste sipas profesorit të njohur hebre Vorner Zombartit. 


Historia e luftërave tregon se ato kanë qenë dhe janë shkaku kryesor si për rritjen ashtu edhe për shkatërrimin e shteteve. Me kalimin e kohës dhe me ndihmën e pushtimeve ekzistuese Perandoria romake i bashkangjiti të gjitha ujdhesat britanike, pjesën më të madhe të Evropës dhe tërë Detin Mesdhe deri te Gjiri Persik.


Në shekullin XVI, Anglia nuk ka qenë superfuqi.Holanda në atë kohë ka qenë shumë më e pasur se ajo, kurse Franca ka pasur më shumë banorë. Spanja e ka pasur ushtrinë dhe marinën e fuqishme. Anglia filloi ta zhvillojë marinën e vet dhe piratët e saj në mënyrë të pamëshirshme i grabitnin kolonitë spanjole dhe anijet e tyre të ngarkuara me pasuri të paçmueshme. Në shekullin XVII Holanda ka pasur marinën më të pasur tregtare në botë. Në po të njëjtën kohë Anglia nuk mbetet shumë pas saj, por vazhdimisht i rritë kolonitë e veta me anë të pushtimeve të reja. Andaj kontrata e Parisit në vitin 1763 oficialisht e pranon atë si fuqi dominuese koloniale evropiane. Britania e Madhe pas dy shekujve të plotë konfliktesh e luftërash me Spanjën, Holandën dhe Francën, imponohet si fuqi më e madhe kolonoale në botë. Në vitin 1763 Perandoria britanike në mënyrë të paturpshme filloi ta grabitë botën, njësoj sikur Perandoria romake. Të gjitha luftërat që i udhëhoqi në shekullin XVIII, i kontribuan që të bëhet vendi më i fuqishëm, më i madh dhe më i urrejtur në botë. Me pushtimin e ujdhesave të Oqeanit të Qetë, ajo arrinë të kolonizojë Kanadën, Australinë, Zelandën e Re dhe pjesën lindore të Amerikës Veriore. Kështu Britania e Madhe bëhet perandoria më e madhe në botë, e cila ka përfshirë një të katërtën e sipërfaqes së Tokës me më tepër se një të katërtën e banorëve të saj. Nuk thotë kot fjala e urtë se dielli mbi Britaninë e Madhe asnjëherë nuk perëndon.


Pak më vonë Britania e Madhe dhe SHBA-të bëhen një fuqi e dyfishtë botërore. Kjo regjistrohet qartë në qershor të vitit 1944, kur 160 mijë ushtarë të Forcave Aleate (angleze dhe amerikane) zbarkohen në Normandi. Operacionet luftarake i udhëhoqi Feldmarshal Montgomeri nën komandën e gjeneralit amerikan Ajzehauerit.


Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore Anglia i humbi pothuajse të gjitha kolonitë, të cilat vazhdojnë të ekzistojnë vetëm si pjesë e Komonveltit britanik. ثshtë e vërtetë se perandoria u shuajt, por fuqia botërore anglo-amerikane vepron edhe më tej. Urrejtja, sakrificë e së cilës më parë ishte vetëm Anglia, tash kaloi edhe në SHBA - urrejtja shkon me njerëzit. Ata të cilët në të kaluarën kaluan nga Frankfurti (Gjermani) në Londër (Angli), tash kaluan në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe prej aty i tërhiqnin frerët e botës. Urrejtja u drejtua kundër popullit amerikan, i cili është një popull sikur të gjithë popujt e botës. Urrejtja, në realitet, duhej drejtuar kundër atyre 300 vetëve që veprojnë për zhdukjen e njerëzisë.


Në vitin 1914 filloi Lufta e Parë Botërore. Kurrë nuk ka pasur gjatë historisë luftë të tillë të tmerrshme. Ajo ishte luftë totale. Lufta e Parë Botërore ka qenë lufta më e madhe prej të gjitha luftërat që janë bërë gjatë tërë periudhës 2400 vjeçare para vitit 1914. Fatkeqësitë e vitit 1914 na ndjekin edhe neve sot e kësaj dite, sepse ata të cilët e nxitën luftën atëherë sot janë ende më të fuqishëm dhe më autoritativë. Ata sot i posedojnë jo vetëm pasuritë materiale, por edhe tërë teknikën e përsosur botërore. Mirëpo, le të mos harrojnë se ata nuk e posedojnë fuqinë më të madhe - njeriun, të cilit duhet patjetër ti hapen vetëm sytë që ta shohë robërimin e vet. Si erdhi deri tek ajo që në vitin 1914 shtetet evropiane vetë ta sjellin tragjedinë? Shkaqet janë të shumta: E para: Austria, Gjermania dhe Rusia mendonin se lufta është e domosdoshme për ta ruajtur prestigjin e tyre.



Megjithatë, lufta jo vetëm që nuk ua ruajti prestigjin këtyre shteteve, por ajo edhe i rrënoi. Në Gjermani dhe në Rusi ajo shkaktoi revolucionet, e pastaj perandorinë Austro-Hungareze e copëzoi. Shihet qartë se këta shtete kanë udhëhequr një politikë vetëvrasëse. E dyta: Shumë burrështetasë dhe ushtarë në Evropë kanë qenë të bindur se lufta do të jetë shumë e shkurtër dhe e fundit, ashtu siç besojnë shumica sot se lufta atomike mund të jetë e fundit dhe e kontrolluar. Plani i atëhershë gjerman i dëgjuar i Shlifenovit parashihte që për një muaj e gjysmë gjermanët ta nënshtrojnë Francën. Sidoqoftë, burrështetasit evropianë nuk qenë në gjendje ta ndalin atë që e filluan, dhe popujt e tyre paguan shtrenjtë me gjakun e tyre, për parashikimet e tyre të gabuara.


اdo të ndodhte sot po qe fillon e ashtuquajtura luftë e kufizuar termonukleare? اmimi i këtij gabimi do të ishte shumë më i lartë. E treta: Shumica e burrështetasve të atëhershëm konsideronin se ai që do ta fillojë i pari luftën, do të fitojë. Mirëpo, pasi që shumica e shteteve bënte mobilizimin e rezervave të veta, filloi një garim dhe pabindshmëri psikike. Askush nuk dëshironte ta pret tjetrin ti bie, por secili dëshironte që ai i pari ti bie. Sot ka mundësi që të përsëritet i njëjti gabim i vitit 1914. Nga frika kundërshtari mund ta fillojë i pari luftën nukleare, superfuqitë ndodhen vazhdimisht në një gjendje të tensionuar dhe ka mundësi që ata të ndërmarrin ndonjë hap të gabuar fatal dhe ta zhdukin botën. Po qe se nuk mund të marrim mësim nga e kaluara, shumë më rrezik do të ishte ta harrojmë atë. 
Të dhënat që prezentohen në tabelat vijuese janë nxjerrë nga enciklopedia britanike. 


Në fund të Luftës së Parë Botërore, kryetari i SHBA-ve, Vilsoni dhe premieri i Britanisë së Madhe, Llojd Gjorgji propozojnë që të formohet Shoqëria e Popujve. Qëllimi i kësaj organizate ka qenë që të vë paqe dhe siguri ndërkombëtare. Këta dy që ndërmarrin këtë nisiativë nuk janë aspak personalitete të rastësishme - në atë kohë ata përfaqësonin superfuqitë botërore - anglo-amerikane.


Forcat e mobilizuara e të armatosuara dhe viktimat e

 Luftës së Parë Botërore

ShtetetUshtria e tërë e mobilizuarTë vrarë dhe të vdekurTë plagosurTë robëruar dhe të zhdukurTë gjitha viktimatPërqin. e ushtrisë së mobil. dhe viktimatForc. Aleate Rusia Franca Br. E Madhe Italia SHBA Japonia Rumunia Serbia Belgjika Greqia Portugalia Mali i Zi Gjithsejt 12.000.000 8.410.000 8.904.467 5.615.000 4.355.500 800.000 750.000 707.343 267.000 230.000 100.000 50.000 42.188.810 1.700.000 1.357.800 908.371 650.000 116.516 300 335.706 45.000 13.716 5.000 7.222 3.000 5.142.631 4.950.000 4.266.000 2.090.212 947.000 204.002 907 120.000 133.148 44.148 21.000 13.751 10.000 12.800.706 2.500.000 537.000 191.652 60.000 4.500 3 80.000 152.958 34.659 1.000 12.318 7.000 4.121.090 9.150.000 6.160.800 3.190.235 2.197.000 325.018 1.210 335.706 331.106 93.061 27.000 33.291 20.000 22.064.427 76,3 73,3 35,8 39,1 8,1 0,2 71,4 46,8 34,9 11,7 33,3 40,0 52,3Forc. Qendrore Gjermania Austro-Hungaria Turqia Bullgaria Gjithsejt 11.000.000 7.800.000 2.850.000 1.200.000 22.850.000 1.773.700 1.200.000 325.000 87.500 3.386.200 4.216.058 3.620.000 400.000 152.000 8.388.448 1.152.800 2.200.000 250.000 27.029 3.629.829 7.142.558 7.020.000 975.000 266.919 15.404.477 64,9 90,0 34,2 22,2 67,4Së bashku:65.038.8108.528.83121.189.1547.750.91937.46 8.904 57,5 


Shpenzimet e drejtpërdrejta të palëve në konflikt në 

Luftën e Parë Botërore


ShtetiGjithsejtParapagesa sipas aleatëveShpenzimetForcat Aleate SHBA Britania e Madhe Të tjerat nga Perandoria Britanike Franca Rusia Italia Të tjerat Gjithsejt$ 32.080.266.968 44.029.011.868 4.493.813.072 25.812.782.800 22.593.950.000 12.413.998.000 3.963.867.914 145.387.690.6229.455.014.125 8.695.000.000 1.547.200.000 19.697.214.12522.625.252.843 35.334.000.000 4.493.813.072 24.312.782.800 22.593.950.000 12.413.998.000 3.963.867.914 125.737.664.629Forcat qendrore Gjermania Austro-Hungaria Turqia dhe Bullgaria Gjithsejt 40.150.090.000 20.622.960.600 2.245.200.000 63.018.160.600 2.375.000.000 2.375.000.000 37.775.000.000 29.622.960.600 2.245.200.000 80.643.160.600

Së bashku :208.405.851.22222.072.214.125186.380.825.22 9


Vlera mesatare në Luftën e Parë Botërore


Llojet e humbjeve Vlera Humbjet në mall Humbjet në anije dhe ngarkesa Humbjet në prodhimtari Në ndihmën ushtarake Humbjet e të painkuadruarve Humbjet njerëzore të llogaritura në vlerë Gjithsejt29.960.000.000 6.800.000.000 45.000.000.000 1.000.000.000 1.750.000.000 67.102.000.000 151.612.000.000 


Shoqëria e Popujve, qëllimi i së cilës ka qenë bashkëpunimi ndërkombëtar, vënia e paqes dhe sigurimi ndërkombëtar, nuk ka mund tia arrijë qëllimit të vet dhe të imponohet si organizatë ndërkombëtare. Kjo nuk e pengon, në vitin 1931, Japoninë që të mos e okupon Manxhurinë; as luftën midis Bolivisë dhe Paragvait në vitin 1933, si dhe okupimin e Etiopisë prej Musolinit në vitin 1936. Më 1 shtator të vitit 1939, me fillimin e Luftës së Dytë Botërore, të gjithëve iu bëhet e qartë se Shoqëria e Popujve nuk është në gjendje ti kryejë funksionet e veta për të cilat edhe ishte formuar. Ekzistonte një fuqi tjetër më e madhe se ajo, e cila e bënte të veten, qëndronte fshehur pas kësaj. Lufta e Dytë Botërore e bëri pikërisht të kundërtën e asaj që duhej ta bën në bazë të programit të Shoqërisë së Popujve. Kjo luftë ua mori jetën 55 milionë njerëzve - 39 milionë civilëve dhe 16 milionë ushtarëve.


Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, më 26 qershor të vitit 1945 në San Francisko pesëdhjetë shtete e nënshkruan Kartën e Kombeve të Bashkuara. Pjesa hyrëse e saj fillon me moton: Ne, njerëzit e Kombeve të Bashkuara, kemi vendosur ti mbrojmë gjeneratat e ardhshme prej tragjedisë së luftës e cila dy herë, në distancë prej një gjenerate, i solli njerëzisë mjerime të papërshkruara. 


Pas nënshkrimit të kësaj Karte pjesa dërmuese e njerëzve menduan se një dokument i këtillë kurrë deri atëherë nuk ka qenë formuluar. Ndërkaq, shumica e tyre kanë pritur se do të bëhet kthesë në historinë e civilizimit. Për fat të keq, pas shumë pritjeve të mëdha dëshpërimet bëhen edhe më të mëdha. Tashmë bëhet e qartë se njerëzit nuk janë në gjendje të vënë paqe në tokë. Rezultatet, në krahasim me atë që pritej në vitin 1945, janë të parëndësishme. 


Pengesa të vërteta, për ta ruajtur paqen në botë, janë: nacionalizmi, koprracia, varfëria, rasizmi dhe despotizmi, të cilat kanë përkrahje dhe nxiten me qëllim prej disa rretheve të interesuara. Njerëzit mbeten besnikë të qeverive të tyre sepse nuk kanë rrugëdalje tjetër.


Edhe sot e kësaj dite vazhdojnë të zhvillohen luftëra të tmerrshme. Prej mbarimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore në vitin 1945, më shumë se 25 milionë njerëz janë vrarë në më se 150 luftëra. اdo ditë zhvillohen mesatarisht rreth 14 luftëra të ndryshme diku në botë. Dhe vazhdimisht rritet rreziku nga Lufta e Tretë Botërore. Vetëm SHBA-të kanë në disponim armë të mjaftueshme nukleare për ta zhdukur 12 herë tërë popullatën e rruzullit tokësor. 
Pas Luftës së Parë Botërore filloi uria më e madhe në historinë e njerëzimit. Vetëm në Kinë vdiqnin nga 18 mijë njerëz në ditë. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore tragjedia u bë edhe më e madhe. Mungesa e ushqimit dita ditës rritej, kështu që një e katërta e popullatës në botë nuk kishte çka të hajë. Sipas të dhënave të revistës Njujork Tajms të vitit 1967 në çdo 8,6 sekonda, në vendet jo mjaft të zhvilluara, dikush vdes nga smundjet e ndryshme si pasojë e të mosushqyerit të mjaftueshëm. Sot një miliardë njerëz qëndrojnë të uritur, sepse nuk kanë ushqim të mjaftueshëm. Bile edhe në vendet ku ka ushqim të bollshëm shumë njerëz i ka kapluar varfëria aq shumë sa që nuk janë në gjendje ta blejnë ushqimin. Pasojat e të gjitha këtyre luftërave janë shumë të mëdha. 

Shfrytëzimi i drogës siç është morfiumi, kokaini, marihuana dhe shumë lloje tjera, për çdo ditë, gjithë e më tepër po merr përmasa katastrofale dhe shkakton jo vetëm probleme shëndetësore por edhe kriminale. Kriminaliteti në tërë botën është rritur dhe vazhdimisht rritet. Vetëm në SHBA mesatarisht gati në çdo sekondë kryhet nga një krim. Në shumë vende njeriu nuk ndihet i sigurtë as në rrugë e as në shtëpi. Shumë shtëpi kanë vënë sisteme speciale elektronike të cilat në hapjen e derës së jashtme nga ndonjë njeri i huaj e alarmojnë drejtëpërsëdrejti policinë. Para dy vitesh u befasova shumë kur i vizitova dy gra të moshuara për Vitin e Ri. Në Shtetet e Bashkuara si dhe në shumë vende tjera të botës është traditë që në ora 12 në mesnatë në pritje të Vitit të Ri të kriset me pushkë në ajër. Kështu që në ora 12-të, të dy gratë filluan të krisin me pushkë nëpër dritare, pastaj ma dhanë edhe mua një pushkë dhe më thanë: Kris sa të duash. Unë iu thashë se nuk ka kuptim ti harxhoj fishekët sepse ju nuk jeni të pasura dhe kënaqësia ime do tju kushtojë shumë shtrenjtë. Ata u qeshën dhe më çuan në një dhomë që të ma tregojnë municionin e tyre. U habita nga ajo që pash. Në atë shtëpi të vogël këta dy gra të moshuara ishin armatosur me tetë pushkë të ndryshme, dy sandëka fishekë dhe disa pistoleta të cilët i mbanin gjithmonë nën dyshekë. Ata jetojnë përherë në frikë. 

Duket se frika ka zënë shumë vend në jetën e tyre. Pas eksplodimit të parë atomik shkencëtari Harold S. Uri thotë: Prej tash e tutje ne do të ushqehemi me frikë, do të jetojmë me frikë dhe do të vdesim me frikë. Ashtu edhe ndodh - nuk frikohemi vetëm prej kërcënimit nuklear të kërrusur mbi ne, por edhe nga përditshmëria: kriminaliteti, ndytjet, sëmundjet, inflacioni, reformat e parave, pasiguria dhe çdo gjë tjetër që mbjellë frikë dhe e humb shpresën dhe ritmin e jetës sonë. Ajri të cilin e thithim, uji të cilin e pimë dhe tokën prej së cilës ushqehemi gjithashtu seriozisht janë ndyer. Ngado që të kthehemi sot, shikojmë vetëm pangopësi dhe dëshirë për eksploatim sa më të madh. Shumë njerëz janë në gjendje të bëjnë çmos për para. Vjedhja dhe vrasja për para është bërë diç e rëndomtë. Paratë janë Zot i tyre.


Lufta e Dytë Botërore, siç ceka edhe më lartë, ka qenë jashtëzakonisht shumë vdekjeprurëse. Enciklopedia britanike e vitit 1954 ofron të dhëna dështuese për shtetet që kanë marrë pjesë në këtë luftë - ushtarët e vrarë në krahasim me popullsinë: SHBA kanë humbur një ushtar në 500 banorë; Kina - një ushtar në 200 banorë; Franca - një ushtar në 200 banorë; Britania e Madhe - dy ushtarë në 150 banorë; Japonia - një ushtar në 46 banorë; Gjermania - një ushtar në 25 banorë; Bashkimi Sovjetik - një ushtar në 22 banorë. Po qe se merret parasysh se në shumë raste popullsia civile ka qenë e prekur shumë më shumë se ushtarët, shihet qartë se as Shoqëria e Popujve e as Kombet e Bashkuara nuk kanë arritur të sigurojnë paqe të vërtetë. Sot, pas më se 40 vjetëve, kur kthehemi mbrapa ti vështrojmë ngjarjet që kanë ndodhur para dhe gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore, vijmë në përfundim se me pak vullnet dhe përpjekje më të mëdha lufta ka mund të ndalet që në fillim në vitin 1941.

Gjermania nuk ka qenë në gjendje të bëjë luftë në dy fronte, ajo këtë e dinte shumë mirë. Hitleri i dinte shumë mirë pasojat historike të Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe nuk donte ti përsërisë gabimet e njëjta. Përballë rrezikut të frontit të dytë, në vitin 1941, ai u mundua me dërgimin e Rudolf Hesit në Angli që të lidh paqe me fuqitë perëndimore. اerçili dhe Ruzvelti, të cilët tërësisht i shërbenin Kapitalit, më tepër kishin dëshirë të udhëheqin politikën e atyre 300 vetëve se sa politikën e interesit të shteteve të tyre. Çka do të mendonin shtetet evropiane sikur ta dinin se ka mundur ti iket luftës dhe atyre miliona viktimave?

----------


## land

DARIUS  BURIMIN E MATERJALIT E VENDOSA NE FUND TE POSTIMIT TE PARE!
http://pashtriku.beepworld.de/





> Mesa shoh ke librin ne pdf dhe po e poston ketu ne forum. Gje e mire dhe e mirepritur. Kam nje problem te vogel. Ne rast se nuk eshte libri (botim i nje shtypshkronje ne Tetove) por thjesht pjese shkrimesh atehere me duhet te te kujtoj qe nese jane te kopjuara nga ndonje forum tjeter, duhet vendosur burimi se nga jane marre. Per materiale te tilla forumi yne i nenshtrohet rregullave nderkombetare te autoresise. Askujt nuk do i pelqente ti 'rrembehej' mundi i perkthimit dhe me e pakta qe duhet bere eshte paraqitja e emrit te perkthyesit. Pergatis vete materiale te tilla (papermendur pothuajse 2 librat e plote qe kam perkthyer enkas per forumin) dhe sdo me vinte aspak mire nese puna ime plagiarizohej nga te tjeret.

----------


## oiseau en vol

> *Në vitin 1878 zotëri Emil Zola pati guxim që haptazi ta akuzojë gjeneralin e plotëfuqishëm Esterhazin dhe suitën e tij të korruptuar*. E tronditi tërë Francën dhe jo vetëm që e shpëtoi nderin e kapetan Drajfusit, por e pastroi edhe qeverinë franceze prej elementit të korruptuar. Aspak nuk mendoj që të krahasohem me shkrimtarin dhe humanistin e madh, Zolën, nuk mendoj se edhe unë - njeri i rëndomtë - kam të drejtë që ta akuzoj tërë këtë lojë të fshehtë të megabankave dhe të kapitalit.



*Genjeshter me bisht numer 1 :*

Letra e Emile Zola i perket dates 13 janar *1898*.


*Genjeshter me bisht numer 2 :*

Esterhazy nuk ka qene kurre gjeneral, aq me pak i plotfuqishem. Ka qene thjesht nje *kapiten* qe perkthente materiale (nga gjermanishtja) ne shtabin e pergjithshem.


Me dy fjale, cila eshte ideja e ketij libri ?

----------


## land

I dashur ZZZZ personalisht mund te them se e solla kete liber ketu thjesht per tua bere te njohur edhe shqiptareve te tjere qe nuk e njohin, keshtu te kene mundesine te pasurojne dhe zgjerojne bagazhin e njohurive te tyre mbi keto tematika!

Se cila eshte ideja e ketij libri, besoj se duke e lexuar secili nga ne  mund ta kuptoje  qellimin e tij, dhe duke krijuar keshtu ne kete menyre secili opinionet e veta te cilat mund te parashtrohen ketu pa asnje problem! 
Personalisht mendoj se eshte per tu lexuar dhe per tu marre ne konsiderate!
Shendet!  :buzeqeshje: 






> *Genjeshter me bisht numer 1 :*
> 
> Letra e Emile Zola i perket dates 13 janar *1898*.
> 
> 
> *Genjeshter me bisht numer 2 :*
> 
> Esterhazy nuk ka qene kurre gjeneral, aq me pak i plotfuqishem. Ka qene thjesht nje *kapiten* qe perkthente materiale (nga gjermanishtja) ne shtabin e pergjithshem.
> 
> ...

----------


## land

> Mesa shoh ke librin ne pdf dhe po e poston ketu ne forum. Gje e mire dhe e mirepritur. Kam nje problem te vogel. Ne rast se nuk eshte libri (botim i nje shtypshkronje ne Tetove) por thjesht pjese shkrimesh atehere me duhet te te kujtoj qe nese jane te kopjuara nga ndonje forum tjeter, duhet vendosur burimi se nga jane marre. Per materiale te tilla forumi yne i nenshtrohet rregullave nderkombetare te autoresise. Askujt nuk do i pelqente ti 'rrembehej' mundi i perkthimit dhe me e pakta qe duhet bere eshte paraqitja e emrit te perkthyesit. Pergatis vete materiale te tilla (papermendur pothuajse 2 librat e plote qe kam perkthyer enkas per forumin) dhe sdo me vinte aspak mire nese puna ime plagiarizohej nga te tjeret.


Ca thu mer ti,nuk i kam postuar kurre une ato budalliqe qe mi keni faturuar mua.........................nuk kopjoj kurre nga askush........jepjani shkrimet atij qe i ka postu....................nuk besoj tek komplote boterore dhe perralla si keto.

----------


## Darius

land u mor vesh qe nuk je ti ai person. E ke shkruar 100 here dhe po ashtu augusta e ka dhene alarmin me kohe. Tani ska me nevoje te perseritet kjo gje. Dergo nje mesazh tek administratoret dhe ne te njejten kohe do ja u kujtoj dhe une kete problem.

Gjithe te mirat

----------

